# Colleges



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a college and I really can't decide lol what is your choice for a college ? I really want to be a large animal vet and after that thinking about moving to Texas or Montana I'm in Pennsylvania right now though or I would like to be a gynecologist? That's probably not gonna happen though lol but we will see


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kansa State University has one of the best vet schools in the nation


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cornell is a great vet school. One of the best from what I've heard.It's in NY, so not too far from you. Good luck choosing!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

My advice to you would be to go into nursing. As an MD or a DVM you will accrue massive student debt for the pleasure of working long hours. If you go the route of the MD, you'll also have to worry about compensation for your work in this uncertain economic climate. 

I worked for a food animal vet while I was in nursing school, and I work with doctors, so I know what I'm talking about.

You can have your RN in about 2 years. My degree cost about $10,000 10 years ago. Then, if you still want to deliver babies, you can go to midwifery school. You'd have almost as much autonomy as an ob/gyn, with less liability and maybe even time for a family of your own. Chances are you'll change your mind about your career path by then, and nursing allows for lots of flexibility.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Most of your core classes are the same for premed and prevet. You can decide which direction you want to take after human anatomy or animal anatomy. That tends to be the breaker if you can get past chem and O-chem.

But if you're going into the sciences then I would attend an under graduate program that excels in science.

Personally since I have two at CSU - I say there. ;-)


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I would like to be a small ruminant vet and I am considering the following colleges for my undergrad:
Saint Mary-of-the Woods Terre Haute, IN
Goshen College Goshen, IN
Manchester University North Manchester, IN
Greenville College Greenville, IL

These are private colleges, but I prefer a smaller environment and that's what those colleges provide.

Colleges I'm considering for DVM in the order of the colleges I like best according to their curriculum:
Ohio State University Columbus, OH
Univeristy of Tennessee Knoxville, TN
University of Illinois Champaign, IL
Purdue University West Lafayette, IN
Colorado State University Fort Collins, CO


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm only about 45 minutes from Ohio State.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I almost went to Cornell. I was accepted there, but took a full ride scholarship to the upUniversity of Arkansas. My advice is to apply to quite a few schools that have vet programs, or at least good preVet programs. While the U of A didn't have a vet school, it had a decent animal sciences program. I was part of the first class to run a student-organized horse sale, and the next year was in the class that put a student in charge of training a particular horse for the class that put on the horse sale. I got to train a four year old gelding to ride (he was the second highest seller in the auction behind a palomino filly). I also remember going out to their animal farm ares, where they had sheep, pigs, etc....I didn't finish my degree, but there were many opportunities to get involved in the intern programs. Other schools kept open one or two slots for students coming from that program. 

I was accepted at Mississippi and Oklahoma too, but took the one with the full ride scholarship. I also had an unsolicited full ride offer to Arkansas State University, but they didn't have the animal science program I wanted.

Another thing - what is your SAT/ACT scores? Take those suckers more than once, to see how high a score you can get. I took the ACT three times, and the SAT twice. I kept the same ACT score (29), but improved my SAT score (1170 became a 1250 or 1260). That can really open doors to schools and scholarships.

Basically, keep your options open.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You could split the difference and do equine reproduction  Plenty of money there because it's mostly breeders with high end stock that use specialists.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> You could split the difference and do equine reproduction  Plenty of money there because it's mostly breeders with high end stock that use specialists.


Never thought of that , but I have decided on being something with animals , I love being with them so I think that would be the best option


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I went to virginia tech. Their tuition is less and the schooling is great. They have a vet school too. Since you are in pa you should try for university of pa. In philly. They also have great vet school that leans towards large animals.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm still going to tell you to seriously look into Kansas State University. It truly has one of the BEST ag schools in the Nation....and it's DVM program is truly 2nd to none. It's not a huge college either so if a smaller university is important to you, it would fit. My nephew is going there for his DVM starting next year. Also, whatever school you do want to attend....start the application process. KState rarely accepts you on your 1st application and rarely accepts any other than Undergrad Seniors. But....if you have tried before they will have you on the radar and you're more likely to get in.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks I will really think about Kansas state


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I didn't take time to read through everyone's posts (I should be studying for finals but needed a short break). If you want to visit UT vet school let me know. One of my vet friends is retired from there and I still have vet tech friends working there so I am sure we can get you a detail visit and tour. UT is a really good school and I am currently working on my master's degree there and did my undergraduate degree there back in 2008 (not in vet med). For me UT was an easy pick because it is pretty close to home (about an hour drive one way). There are a lot of clinics in the area that hire vet students or undergrad students focusing on going into vet med. Plus the vet school itself has some positions from time to time open for students. I am not sure where is the best school for your focus as I am sure most vet colleges have changed to a more focused track program, but some use to require more focus in general areas and rotate through subfields. 

I know Texas A&M is good. I had two friend attend Ross at St. Kitts and they enjoyed it (both are large animal vets though). 

If you PM me your email address I could ask my retired vet friend if she has time to drop you a line about school if you want?

Oh PS UT recently redid their vet school buildings and it is much nicer now. I haven't even relearned the new layout since the remodeling. 

Also on a side note I know a very good goat vet in a practice not very far from campus and they normally take on student workers. They can be a tough love type of environment (I worked there over 3 years back in the day) but you learn and lot with lots of opportunities to grow. Just an idea. 

Well I better get back to my studies but I will check back in after my last final on Tuesday. So if you don't hear right back from me I will rejoin the land of the living Tuesday afternoon 

Oh and UT has a great nursing program too. I checked into a lot of that stuff back in the day too! I know an NP locally that gave me a lot of info on that stuff and also the idea of if you want to do midwife type work you can get your RN and then do another MW program (I think it was in KY or NC I forget but can look it back up too). 

Hope this bit of info helps.

Oh if you end up at UT we can give you tips on where to stay and where not to stay. Some areas have started to go down lately while others are pretty nice and very safe.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Sorry I didn't take time to read through everyone's posts (I should be studying for finals but needed a short break). If you want to visit UT vet school let me know. One of my vet friends is retired from there and I still have vet tech friends working there so I am sure we can get you a detail visit and tour. UT is a really good school and I am currently working on my master's degree there and did my undergraduate degree there back in 2008 (not in vet med). For me UT was an easy pick because it is pretty close to home (about an hour drive one way). There are a lot of clinics in the area that hire vet students or undergrad students focusing on going into vet med. Plus the vet school itself has some positions from time to time open for students. I am not sure where is the best school for your focus as I am sure most vet colleges have changed to a more focused track program, but some use to require more focus in general areas and rotate through subfields.
> 
> I would absolutely love it if you would be willing to help me get a visit to UT! I went to their open house last year and their remodeled bulidings are AMAZING!!!!!! I love it down in TN. It's so pretty there in the fall. One of the reasons I want to go there. I can't visit colleges until next school year though.
> 
> ...


I would be forever indebted to you if you could help me get a visit to UT! I went their vet school open house last year and it was amazing! And their new buildings are AWESOME! I love TN especially in the fall. One of the reasons I want to go there. I can't do college visits until next school year though. But seriously, if you could help me get a visit scheduled, that would be awesome!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HoukFarms said:


> Never thought of that , but I have decided on being something with animals , I love being with them so I think that would be the best option


Heads up on vet school searching: Visit now! I don't care if you're only in middle school or just started high school. Almost all vet schools have an open house for prospective students in either fall or spring. Go to those! You will acquire so much knowledge on what it takes to get into vet school and you get to tour the campus! Plus, you can talk to current vet students and figure out what classes to take in high school and college that vet school requires.

Start volunteering at an animal hospital or shelter. This is your key to get into vet school! I started the summer of my 7th grade year. This is the BEST thing that has EVER happened to me! You can work on social skills and workfroce skills, watch surgeries, and most importantly get to see what a vet really does! My vet even lets me help with surgeries now (like taking vitals and stuff like that) and talked about hiring me next summer! Seriously, this is one of the best things you can do for yourself.


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

If you have any interest in Texas A&M pm me. I'm retired from Veterinary medicine now but was the 16th woman admitted to the A&M vet school back in the dark ages.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ohio State University has a really good Theriogenology (reproduction) program if you would be interested in that.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> I would be forever indebted to you if you could help me get a visit to UT! I went their vet school open house last year and it was amazing! And their new buildings are AWESOME! I love TN especially in the fall. One of the reasons I want to go there. I can't do college visits until next school year though. But seriously, if you could help me get a visit scheduled, that would be awesome!


No worries and no debts I would be glad to help out all that I can. Let me know when you aim to start doing visits in advance and I will touch base with my vet tech friends. If it is during next school year I know I will be doing my internship so I am not sure on what hours I would be free to show you local area stuff but I can at least be sure to get you hooked up with UT people. I will check and see if one of the vets I worked with if his wife still works there (not sure if she left or not). Could probably even get you to meet the goat vet I was telling about if your interested in seeing if they would want you part time or something like that if you attended UT in the future.

Ok got to get back to studying.

Oh but yes be active in groups, volunteering but believe it or not UT actually likes to see students working in groups like block and bridle or any showing animals group. They like for you to stay up on the current vet news and issues. That is one of the big things when it comes to interview times because they will grill you about certain issues that are being currently discussed and want to know your views on the subject matter.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow i had no idea that many of yall went to vet school or are planning to. Cool!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone else


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I have to schedule my classes for next year as a freshman and I need to know what type of classes I should take to be a large animal vet I also have decided in Kansas State university as my #1 choice for a college!!! Penn State as my #2 and Ohio state as my #3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually your first year are the basics. I would look at the programs at those colleges and see if they give you any type of class suggestions.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Set an appointment with an adviser as soon as you can - preferably one from that department. They can help you arrange your schedule effectively.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

^ an advisor from my school or an advisor from the college I want to go to?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Come back here when you are done and be my vet!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ ok will do!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

From the college. They will know the class options best.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok I will see about that


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Your High school advisor can help as well!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks I have a meeting with my high school advisor today... The college I want to go to is on another state so I don't know how I would talk to a representative from there unless they can video chat which I know some do.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They will video chat or a phone call may be a possibility. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

